# Question about Colonoscopy Preparation



## ButterflyQueen

My mother is right now in the stages of colonoscopy preparation. She is right now drinking the Nulytely. Soon after starting, she began freezing and shaking. Did anyone else experience this? Is it because she has no food in her body or is it just because the Nulytely is cold?


----------



## vikee

I just saw this. Sorry nobody helped. I really don't know.Hope everything went well!Let us know!


----------



## Guest

Sorry I couldn't help either. I didn't experience any problems. I hope all has worked out.


----------



## Guest

I realize this answer is late, but the chills and shivering are normal, caused by the laxative. I read it in the information they gave me for my colonoscopy prep last week. And I had the chills also. Not to worry.


----------



## ButterflyQueen

Thanks guys! She said the worst part about the whole thing was the preparation and she is doing much better now. Really groggy after the procedure but no pain, tenderness or any other problems.


----------



## Guest

The shaking and chills are also common in anxiety states which one could commonly expect in such a situation....


----------

